# Pop-eye from too clean water!



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Haha, well I somehow managed to give my fish pop-eye from keeping my tank water TOO CLEAN!! I have had my auto-water change system running 24/7 for about 3 weeks now and I just noticed that my angel fish's eyes are popped out of his head. Wondering what the heck could cause this problem in such a clean tank (~200 gallons changed per day on my 90g) I found the following information online:

"Pop eye can also be caused by gas bubble disease as a result of oxygen super saturation (excess levels) of the water with the gas, nitrogen. Super saturation occurs whenever the pressure of a gas in the water is higher than the pressure of the same gas in the surrounding atmosphere, whereby the difference in gas pressures causes the gas to get pulled too quickly out of the fish's bloodstream, leaving behind gas bubbles. The other symptoms of this are the appearance of bubbles under the fish's skin. It's caused by excess oxygen in the water, particularly from filters that blow air directly from outside to inside the tank, and from pressurized tap water that did not get mixed. "

I believe my fish has exactly this! There have been so many gas bubbles in the tank from the incoming water. I hope he doesn't die from it, but still I kind of find it funny that I managed to cause such a common disease by keeping things too clean. Actually I think he will make it just fine. He is picking off the filter inlet with his mate as I type this. I expect eggs again by tomorrow. Too much of a good thing...

http://www.fishlore.com/aquariummagazine/dec07/fish-popeye.htm


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Changing large amounts of water doesn't automatically mean your tank is 'too clean' or that the fish can't catch a bacterial condition. Your over 200% daily water changes though may well be stressing the fish in your tank. Is the water treated before going into the tank? Does your water supply contain chlorine or any metals that could cause health issues with the fish? If you're getting gas bubbles from the new water then there must have been a large temperature differential between the incoming and existing water too which may have caused temperature swings which could, again, have stressed your fish leading to a lowering of their immune response and a break out, intensification or reccurrence of an existing, low level issue. Even with a constant water change system all the things that apply to standard ones need to be applied. I would look at changing no more than 100g a week in a 90g tank - you shouldn't need to change more than this unless there's some issue and could probably change a lot less.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't think its bacterial. There is no redness around the eye socket like normal pop-eye. The temperature in the pipe is probably about 50F, but then I mix it with water from the hot pipe so the water entering the tank is roughly 81F. This is probably what causes the gas to come out of solution so fast. The temperature is pretty constant +/- 0.5 F

There are no chemicals in the water like chlorine etc... its just well water.

I agree with you though about the water changes. I think I'll reduce the amount of water that I change. Maybe I'll hook up a timer to the solenoid I have on the incoming water line and turn it on for 10 hours during the night twice a week or so. Should probably work better that way.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

My tap water will develop bubbles like that in the winter. I lost a tank of fish from it, and now I pre-treat the water, not direct fill. 
In my case filling the can (Rubbermaid Brute garbage can) and circulating the water with a small pump for an hour or so is enough. 

You could probably do something similar, automatically, with float switches in 2 cans, and a way to alternately fill from one can while the other is out gassing, or just use one can and cycle the water flowing through on and off to match however long the outgassing takes.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Zapins said:


> (~200 gallons changed per day on my 90g)
> 
> http://www.fishlore.com/aquariummagazine/dec07/fish-popeye.htm


You change 200% per day in your 90G tank?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep at least 200% a day if not more. I've got continuous flow from my auto-WC system. I wrote a whole thread of how to do it in the DIY section if you are interested.

The system is actually quite stable now.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Zapins said:


> I don't think its bacterial. There is no redness around the eye socket like normal pop-eye. The temperature in the pipe is probably about 50F, but then I mix it with water from the hot pipe so the water entering the tank is roughly 81F. This is probably what causes the gas to come out of solution so fast. The temperature is pretty constant +/- 0.5 F


If it's not bacterial at the moment secondary infections will occur if you continue to subject your fish to the physical dmamge they may be experiencing with gas bubbles, not to mention the stress.



Zapins said:


> There are no chemicals in the water like chlorine etc... its just well water.


Have you had the water tested? Do you know that it doesn't contain heavy metals or other chemicals that may cause issues with your fish? Bear in mind that water that may have been fine with 25% weekly water changes could become a problem with such huge water changes. You are changing over 1,400 gallons on a 90 gallon tank a week. It's excessive and pointless IMO. I wouldn't change that much in my tanks with RO water, even suitably buffered, as I'd be concerned about the stress of changing so much water to th fish.



Zapins said:


> I agree with you though about the water changes. I think I'll reduce the amount of water that I change. Maybe I'll hook up a timer to the solenoid I have on the incoming water line and turn it on for 10 hours during the night twice a week or so. Should probably work better that way.


Can you not just fit a valve and turn the flow rate right down? This would give a steady drip and change no more than 90g in a week and see if your problems stop. I think they probably will.


----------

